

On standard English, African American Vernacular English (AAVE), and efficiency - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2009/12/04/on-standard-english-african-american-vernacular-english-aave-dialects-and-efficiency/

======
ZeroGravitas
I think the "suit to an interview" case is a good example because that quite
clearly is not a case of dressing "well" or "properly" but rather of
conforming to the irrational (neckties!) dictates of people who are going to
give you money, but who would otherwise would never be considered fashion or
style authorities.

Yet, most people offering it seem to be implying that the language you use at
an interview is somehow "better", more "standard" or clearer.

I immediately think of the situation of two "dialect" speakers at an
interview, both using a different form for "clarity". If these two (or two
doctors etc.) can't speak to each other in their own dialect, which I'm
guessing most folks of the above option wouldn't think proper, then where does
that leave the clarity argument.

(I'll also note the circularity of excluding people who don't talk in a
certain way from something, then claiming that you need to talk in a certain
way to become part of that group).

But I have to wonder why this isn't just a contribution to the original
thread.

